

Warrior Diet for Geeks - atomical
http://adamhallett.com/?p=1369

======
ryanfitz
I've done this diet in the past and just started another cycle of it. I love
it and highly recommend people try it. However, the point of this diet isn't
so you can pig out on candy bars and still stay in shape. You can easily eat
over maintenance in one meal and end up gaining weight on the warrior diet.

The basic premise is to under eat for about 20 hours followed by 4 hours of
over eating. You still need to watch what you eat during that 4 hour period,
should be high protein, whole grains and veggies. You will go through about 2
weeks of hunger pains at first, but afterwards its great and should experience
big gains in energy and focus.

